# Saddle Chassis and Pan.



## HEMI426 (Dec 10, 2022)

This seat I learned is a Faulhaber, it needs finished. The springs and crash bar have been rechromed, it is 9×12. It was on a Hiawatha when I got it. It needs padding and leather I think. Shipping will be $20, Postal MO Payment, Shipped prompt, priority with ins. and tracking. Questions or more pics let me know, Thanks


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bump


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 29, 2022)

Any interest.


----------

